# Downsizing, Moving on, Letting Go, and Being Happy



## mr drinky (Nov 23, 2013)

I am sure many of you have experience with major life changes, so feel free to chime in with pats on the back, encouragement, tales of woe or whatever...

My wife and I are making a move in life. She has reached burnout point in her job (she's a physician), which in turn has made me reach burnout point in what I do in life. Little imbalances eventually make big imbalances. Life sucks right now, and things need to change -- and family comes first.

So we are moving to Minneapolis in February, taking a 50% pay cut, going to work a lot less, and get by on a lot less. I may sell some knives or I may not. It doesn't matter. But I'm excited about downsizing, and thank the gods I have stock piled enough wine to last me a year and a half. Seriously, this is no time to stop drinking 

I'm actually really excited to get back to what matters most in life and simplify. We will also be putting in an offer on a house that looks as if a bunch of swingers used it for key parties 20 years ago, and are looking forward to fixing it up. I will also be closer to more knife knuts, which will also have advantages. But most importantly it is crucial to correct all those negatives in life that bring out the worst in people and yourself. It's not worth it. 

I read in a book once that happiness is the intersection of pleasure and meaning -- and I kind of agree with that. And I'm pretty sure we are moving in the right direction. With that said, it will be interesting to see how this affects my knife habits into the future.

I figure a lot of you fine knife folk have been in similar situations at some point, so I just thought I would throw it out there. Things are getting better for me, and I am just now putting things in perspective. 

Happy holidays, happy change.

karring


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 23, 2013)

Best of luck to you K. It sounds like a good move to me.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 23, 2013)

K,

I always love your posts, your way with words and your ability to sift through the BS to find and explain the real meaning behind all of it. I'm glad you're doing this with your own life. Congrats on the big change; Sometimes a new perspective is all that is needed to see what is really important.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck K. Always keep a cleaver nearby just in case man.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 23, 2013)

I wish more people thought like you, K. The world would be a better place.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck with the change in life!


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 23, 2013)

Lots of luck and best wishes for you and the miss' K. My wife And I decided the simpler the better several years ago. We have each other, a roof over our head, the bills are paid, but we have nothing lavish and are very happy. Don't know if that helps at all but there it is.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like you're making the right move K. All the best!

does the house have an 8 person hottub? Peep holes in the closets? Haha


----------



## dough (Nov 23, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> Peep holes in the closets? Haha



haha i was thinking glory hole or two must be at this new swinger paradise


----------



## TB_London (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck with it. Did a similar thing a year and a half ago and whilst it took a bit of adjusting to, everything is going well now and we're glad we made the move. Wish I'd stockpiled more wine though...


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck , I hope I will work out for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 77kath (Nov 23, 2013)

Best of luck.


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 23, 2013)

Family First!!!.....Being with your children at those precious moments is priceless!!!! Good Luck K


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 23, 2013)

As long as you all are happy, that's what matters.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like a great move K! Money is overrated--except when you need a new knife or to re-stock the wine collection.

Cheers!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 23, 2013)

Money is important when you consider wine...


----------



## GeneH (Nov 23, 2013)

waitwaitwaithangonamoment. did i get this right? Leaving central MN, (that would be St. Cloud/Brainerd roughly?) to come down here? Well at least the bicycling here is good so you have a good chance of commuting and saving a ton on your cars as you downsize. Wish I could to that. You and the Mrs. can take up bicycling at least. I used to live in Brainerd, my wife is from Walker, and I dearly miss the country. Been down here since '79, never lived in Mpls, always in the subs except for West 7th St, west of Snelling.


----------



## Dream Burls (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck K. One door closes and another opens.


----------



## Mingooch (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear about burnout, hope the move works out for you both. I plan on doing the same in about 12 years once I can retire. I might have to ask for pointers at that time.


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 23, 2013)

No doubt this is a good thing! 
Maybe fewer late night knife purchases, but more time to sharpen the ones you have. 
Once you get the swingers' old matreses cleared out of the garage, perhaps you can get that belt grinder into action. 

I'm looking forward to having you, H, and the kids in the town next door.


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 23, 2013)

The fact that you have the initiative to do this in the middle of what you're going through shows what you're made of. It sounds like you both have the will to find what you're looking for. Good luck on your adventure.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 23, 2013)

good luck, mate!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Nov 23, 2013)

Grats for making such a move. It is easy to get caught up in the "rat race" and focus on money etc... and inadvertently lose sight of what really matters. Good for you, and I wish the best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The family went and looked at the house again today, and my toddler loved it. Mirrors were everywhere. Check out the master bedroom picture below.

And though the family will be paring back and simplifying, I still feel we are lucky to have the resources to do this without really hard dislocation. I've been poor for much of my life, but having more means in the last handful of years does not bring necesarily bring happiness. It does, though, offer better wine (mc2442) without doubt. 

And Justin is right on. I am pretty sure I will be doing more sharpening than buying knives for a while. Buying nice knives is definitely pleasurable, but doesn't provide much meaning at the end of the day unless it is a learning process (pensacola does it right I think). Sharpening knives or putting your own handle on provides both pleasure and meaning. That's the way to go. Then all I need to do is some pay-it-forward approach and one has an awesome Knyfenerd combo that somehow sets the cosmic tumblers back in just the right place and makes everyone smile 

Anyhow, thanks for the support. 

k.


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 23, 2013)

Where is the mirrored disco ball?
They have them on Amazon.
Might make a good house warming gift.





Just teasing you.
I went through the burn out thing back in '05.
Moved from the Seattle area down to SW Oregon for a much slower paced life.
Income is about 1/3 what it used to be but I am a lot happier now.
My wife even likes me now. (most of the time)

BTW: for some reason the song "Love Shack" keeps coming to mind.
[video=youtube_share;leohcvmf8kM]http://youtu.be/leohcvmf8kM[/video]


----------



## daveb (Nov 23, 2013)

Groovy.


----------



## turbochef422 (Nov 23, 2013)

That room has an awesome shape you can do some really cool stuff with it.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 23, 2013)

turbochef422 said:


> That room has an awesome shape you can do some really cool stuff with it.



I know; I think the same thing. Now we just have to get it for the right price. Here's another room: the salmon room.

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 23, 2013)

Does it also have a jungle room? 

Stefan


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 24, 2013)

That place looks awesome!
Don't change a thing!
I hope the furniture comes with the purchase price!


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 24, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> That place looks awesome!
> Don't change a thing!
> I hope the furniture comes with the purchase price!



And the Acid stash


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 24, 2013)

and the pile of masquerade masks from eyes wide shut.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 24, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> That place looks awesome!
> Don't change a thing!
> I hope the furniture comes with the purchase price!



LOL. I thought that at first too, and even the wife was onboard. Unfortunately, the misses also has allergies and 30-40 year old carpet with old-person smell isn't the best environment. I have to admit that there are some awesome features with this house. I love the terrazzo floor. 

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey there's a chair/stair lift for you when you drink too much!
Is there a dumb waiter?
A rotating bed?
At least a waterbed???
And, most importantly.......................................
How's the kitchen??????


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 24, 2013)

The kitchen has really good space, but the appliances are very dated. I'd just use it as is for 5 years or so, save up, and figure out exactly how best to make improvements. 

This was my daughter's favorite room. 

k.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 24, 2013)

if you get that home..i will let you have my logon name!!

that is badass!!

boomchakabowwow!!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Nov 24, 2013)

That place has some tremendous potential. Go for it. Live in it for a while, change one room at a time, and over time you will have an incredible place. Hell, even a bit of paint here and there would make a huge difference. Neat place


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 24, 2013)

This is my favorite room in the house. That floor is amazing. People can't afford to put that stuff in homes anymore. 

k.


----------



## Michael Rader (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice, but now my wife wants a Salmon Room too! Thanks a lot.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 24, 2013)

Michael Rader said:


> Nice, but now my wife wants a Salmon Room too! Thanks a lot.



No problem. I'll roll up the carpet and ship it out to you 

k.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 24, 2013)

Amazing collection of mirrors!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 24, 2013)

damn and you still calling this downsizing? May I ask for some pictures of the place where you live now? 
Those mirrors are insane :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 24, 2013)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> damn and you still calling this downsizing? May I ask for some pictures of the place where you live now?
> Those mirrors are insane :doublethumbsup:



Yeah, I know. Strangely, Minneapolis has a weird housing market. We wanted to rent but Minneapolis has one of the worst (most expensive) rental markets in the country. This house with all of its 'oddities' is strangely the cheapest best option and will also be a good investment, so we are willing to cash out of things to get it if the price is right. 

k.


----------



## daveb (Nov 24, 2013)

Every time I see this thread I think of the chair lift and pictorials of your wine and knife get-togethers. Who's going to be first to say "Hold my wine and watch this!"?


----------



## hobbitling (Nov 24, 2013)

That place is amazing. 

Looks like it was designed by Miss Piggy from the muppets, with help from Austin Powers. 

You stay classy Mr. Dinky.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm very important. I have many leather-bound books and my apartment smells of rich mahogany????

I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly...


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 24, 2013)

> Who's going to be first to say "Hold my wine and watch this!"?



I will gladly volunteer to fall on that grenade. I can help you accidentally drop a couch or bed frame down those stairs too if need be. 

I don't quite believe these pictures. But I have learned not to underestimate you.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Nov 24, 2013)

I almost don't believe those pics r real....I wish u the best of luck though...hope everything works out....they must have gone thru a lot of windex...ryan


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, ye doubters of pictures.

I'd share with you the website, but I don't trust that Chuckles will swoop in and put an offer in on my love shack 

k.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 24, 2013)

Love shack? More like your Graceland. Love it. Seeing the new digs and knowing the wine you are siting on. Only one thing to say.

[video=youtube_share;SgR6F-iYeDY]http://youtu.be/SgR6F-iYeDY[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow if I hadn't read any other posts/threads you have done, I would say you got those pics from better homes and garden from the 70's. That bathroom gave me vertigo, not sure if I could live with all those mirrors.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, after a few days, we finally came to agreement on that funky house. It's now ours as long as inspection goes alright. I am going to have a lot more mirrors in my life come March. 

The kids are going to love that sh!t too, but the only (real) problem is that with all those mirrors they will become tiny little narcissists in no time at all. The other problem is cleaning chubby kid prints off of them all the time. 

Anyhow, we are happy we got it and excited about the move. I think we got a good deal.

k.


----------



## KimBronnum (Dec 13, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> if you get that home..i will let you have my logon name!!
> 
> that is badass!!
> 
> boomchakabowwow!!


lus1: Spot on. This is a mother... of a house. Emagine just working arround and exploring the place with a splif.


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 14, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> ...Anyhow, we are happy we got it and excited about the move. I think we got a good deal.


That's all that matters! God luck to you man, life is an adventure!


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 14, 2013)

That house has to have hidden rooms and features....just has too.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 14, 2013)

So I haven't posted a picture of the kitchen. It is 30-years dated (easily) with the appliances, but it has good space. I am going to use it with minor modifications for about 3-5 years before touching it. I have to figure out how to do it right first. 

So here it is. 

k.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 14, 2013)

Like.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 14, 2013)

The kitchen definitely needs some mirrors.


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 14, 2013)

You could hold a pretty serious chair Grand Prix in that kitchen! Figure 8's around the dining table & island bench 

Does every chair have castors?


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 14, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Well, after a few days, we finally came to agreement on that funky house. It's now ours as long as inspection goes alright. I am going to have a lot more mirrors in my life come March.
> 
> The kids are going to love that sh!t too, but the only (real) problem is that with all those mirrors they will become tiny little narcissists in no time at all. The other problem is cleaning chubby kid prints off of them all the time.
> 
> ...







K. That place is BOMB! Congrats to you and your family!!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 14, 2013)

HHH Knives said:


> K. That place is BOMB! Congrats to you and your family!!



The only reason I had to do it was to keep up with the Haases 

Thanks man, we are excited.

k.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 14, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> So I haven't posted a picture of the kitchen. It is 30-years dated (easily) with the appliances, but it has good space. I am going to use it with minor modifications for about 3-5 years before touching it. I have to figure out how to do it right first.
> 
> So here it is.
> 
> k.



Man...the last time I saw a fridge that big was at the county coroner's office!  
K, you're a maniac, but I love ya anyway!


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 14, 2013)

Wait, that's downsizing?!?!??! That kitchen has some serious potential for being truly legendary!


----------



## RobinW (Dec 14, 2013)

I could see you making good bucks renting it for the new Austin Powers movie...
It must be one of the coolest/extreme/weirdest interiors i have ever seen!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, so the realtor calls me today and Mr. Seller signed last night and Mrs. Seller was supposed to today. BUT Mr. Seller got some really bad medical news today and is terminal. Now Mrs. Seller won't sign the papers until after he has passed away. I just had a feeling that some bad mojo was on the way since we came to agreement on Friday the 13th.

I'm still hoping things work out, but it is hard to say. It sucks for them, and inconvenient for us. It is what it is I guess. 

k.


----------

